# Apple snails



## Paulo (Feb 17, 2004)

I am getting some apple snails (bridgesii) And i have read this kind of snails doesnt eat plants, just algae.
Can anybody confirm this? I am somehow skeptical.

Thanks

Paulo


----------



## able_ranui (Feb 26, 2004)

From what I understand they will eat plants, BUT only decaying plant matter. I don't know how well they eat algae. I know the Trapdoor snails I had were pretty good algae eaters, but I don't know about plants(pre-planted aquarium). HTH


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

they won't touch healthy plants.... only the soft parts of plants..

if you are expecting them to clean your algae, don't...it won't happen.


----------



## nfmckee (Sep 8, 2009)

hey guys, do anyone no where i can purchase some apple snails for my 240 gallon fresh water aquarium?


----------



## takechanmanus (Mar 19, 2006)

nfmckee, did you look for/talk to your local stores ? you might be able to place special order if they do not carry. i just got some from a local petsmart


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

apple snail is every where... might not be the facy color one but petsmart or petco should have some.


----------



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

They don't eat algae you have to give them foods high in calcium. Go here and do some reading before you get them. applesnail.net and click on the discussions tab.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

What they don't eat algae??? Maybe that is how all my Ottelia sp. was gone which are all very very soft.


----------



## greentin (Jul 25, 2009)

There are Apple snails and Mystery snails(bridgessi), apple snails will terrorize plants, mystery does not and do eat algael.


----------



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

There are a number of snails that look like Pomacea bridgesii. The only way to tell them apart is to closely examine their mouth parts, or maybe their genitalia.

Perhaps ask the fish store person how he knows they are P. bridgesii.

Most of the genus are enthusiastic plant eaters. The last ones I bought were. <g>

Bill


----------



## griffin7882 (Apr 26, 2006)

www.applesnail.net also has ways to id various types of apple snails. one way is by looking at the shells and spirals


----------

